# Hello Chaps



## jasQS (Apr 9, 2009)

Thought I would say hello, would be rude not to.

Just researching for an 05 or 06 QS TT, any pointers would be welcome, although i will be using the search function.

Oh and congratulations on your forum, an excellent resource for the TT .

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

J


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  and good luck most QS were bought by people who like to hit them with planks at least thats what it seems.


----------



## jasQS (Apr 9, 2009)

Planks ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first dont for get to join the TTOc www.ttoc.co.uk  Next good luck with finding a good qS it took me about 10 months I would go for an 05/55 qS as the road tax is over £150 a year cheaper than an 06 
Also chack all the tools are in the boot there should not be a jack or wheel brace but there should be tyre foam and a compressor


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jasQS said:


> Planks ?


See yellow's post I was looking too and nobody looked after their QS there were all in some state.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------

